# MPEG4 issues in Washington DC market (GREEN BREAK-UP)



## Ian Graham (Oct 26, 2006)

IF YOU ARE IN THE WASHINGTON DC DIRECTV MARKET AND ARE HAVING ISSUES SIMILAR TO THE STORY BELOW, RESPOND TO THIS MESSAGE WITH YOUR STORY. ALSO, POST PICTURES OF YOUR TV ISSUE HERE AS WELL. *WE WILL SEND THE ENTIRE THREAD TO DIRECTV*.

BECAUSE WE WILL BE SENDING THIS THREAD TO DIRECTV, *PLEASE RESPOND ONLY ABOUT THIS ISSUE*.

ISSUE: MPEG-4 FEEDS FROM DIRECTV (ESPECIALLY ABC7-LOST, DH, ETC) HAVE PICTURE BREAK-UPS EVERY SO OFTEN - "THE GREEN CRAP". AUDIO STILL WORKS, BUT THE VIDEO IS TERRIBLE.

I'm afraid that since this is just a Washington DC problem, the issue will get swept under the rug. Each of us complaining individually doesn't seem to work at all. Does anyone have a good idea about how to do this?

-Ian (Fairfax, VA)

This is from one of the threads:

"I watch ABC7 on Directv, and receive DirecTv's high def feed. However, there is a major problem with the ABC7 Hi-def broadcasts. Approximately 3 times per hour (in durations that last from a few seconds up to a full minute), the picture breaks up almost completely. It is not due to poor reception (that breakup looks different) or my specific equipment, as I have been in contact with several other local DirecTv viewers, and all are experiencing the same problem. I wanted to make sure that ABC7 was aware of the problem and are taking steps to work with DirecTv to resolve the problem. You can see a picture of what is happening in your DirecTv feed here:XXX"

That streaking doesn't look like normal macro blocking, or the typical "brake" up you see from signal loss, or error in decompressing. That seems more like a communication between the HR20 and the TV.

I connect through component and I had the same exact scrambled image last night. Most of the time it only lasts for around 10secs. There was one last night that lasted for a good minute though."


----------



## jschuman (Sep 27, 2006)

I experienced this _exact_ problem with Lost on Wednesday night. 3 times during the show there was massive green pixelization. So you can count me as a 'sufferer'. I connect through HDMI.

(On the other hand, I am now happy that this is a broadcasting problem and NOT something wrong with my HR20)


----------



## Sherman67 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm having the same exact issue with WJLA out of DC. My wife and kids constantly tell me about it. Especially when they are watching "Dancing with the Stars." I've had this problem for over a month.


----------



## Axecleaver (Oct 13, 2006)

I have this problem in the DC area, too. I have only experienced it while watching Lost, but I get it every time. This past week's broadcast, there was an extremely long "green garbage" lasting over a minute.


----------



## melduforx (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm definitely having this issue. Lost was awful to watch. I counted three times where the picture dropped and the audio kept going.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Has anyone in the DC area checked the OTA HD feed to see if the same problems exist? I ask because a couple years ago my local CBS OTA HD feed has the exact same problems when they got new encoders. Many of us from AVS worked with the lead engineer there and over about a 3 weeks period they got it tweaked enough that it doesn't happen anymore. So perhaps it's a problem with that ABC station, especially if that's the only station that has the problem.

I'd also suggest researching your local HD thread at AVS found here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45 and see if others are having the same issue either OTA or with other receivers. That way you can narrow it down to either:
1) It's a problem with the local ABC station itself
2) Only a problem with MPEG4 DirecTV version
3) Only a problem with MPEG4 version on DirecTV on the HR20 only.


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

I have experienced this problem since last year when I first had my AT9 dish installed along with H20 receivers. I always thought it was related to the positioning of my dish, trees, etc. Now I find out that many of us are experiencing this issue at the same time. (For example, the Rabbit scene in Lost last Wednesday.) Here is the original picture I posted on DBSTALK along with one other.

I want to emphasize that I have had this problem with the H20 AND the HR20. I was not able to capture an image of it until I got the HR20. I distincly remember this happening during LOST last season, always at critical points in the show.


----------



## jschuman (Sep 27, 2006)

Yep. It happened on the rabbit scene for me as well.


----------



## jschuman (Sep 27, 2006)

It looks like the question has been asked and answered over at the avs forum:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8748288&&#post8748288

Interpreting the (rather snide) remarks indicates that this was not a problem with OTA, but someone did report that it was a problem with the DishNetwork feed.

Anyone smarter than me care to make a conclusion with this evidence?


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

I strongly recommend that anyone who has problems receiving a good signal from WJLA-TV via DirecTV contact the station Chief Engineer about the problem. DirecTV call centers and their web feedback will NOT get the problem to the people who repair the DC DirecTV Local Receive Facility. However, the station can and will contact DirecTV directly and has a lot more leverage with them to fix the problem. Check this link for WJLA contact info: http://www.wjla.com/contact.hrb


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have been having the problem, and I sent the message to the station general manager of WJLA. I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Note: I deletd a few threads for those that are not specifically for WJLA.
This particular station seems to be having a very specific problem... and we are trying to get as much feed back for that specifical channel.

Not that the others are not important... they are.
I would please request that you post those into the main software release thread.

After this next software release... I will start a specific thread to report specific networks, so we can see if we see any trends... (which we now have seen for WJLA)


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Has anyone in the DC area checked the OTA HD feed to see if the same problems exist? I ask because a couple years ago my local CBS OTA HD feed has the exact same problems when they got new encoders. Many of us from AVS worked with the lead engineer there and over about a 3 weeks period they got it tweaked enough that it doesn't happen anymore. So perhaps it's a problem with that ABC station, especially if that's the only station that has the problem.
> 
> I'd also suggest researching your local HD thread at AVS found here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45 and see if others are having the same issue either OTA or with other receivers. That way you can narrow it down to either:
> 1) It's a problem with the local ABC station itself
> ...


I can chime in on this one. I have seen the green snow when watching the MPEG-4 through the HR20-700 and I can tell that it is NOT there when watching the same episode OTA on the HR10-250...


----------



## melduforx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lost was VERY frustrating to watch this week due to the video problems.

("What happened to the bunny? I don't get it! Oh, it died. Is someone pregnant?")


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

same problem here, ota did not have problem.


----------



## mhevey (Oct 15, 2006)

I had the same problem with WJLA while watching LOST. This has happened on other shows on WJLA as well (not just lost). I have also observed the same green break up on my H20 while watching WJLA MPEG4 broadcasts. I have never observed this issue while watching WJLA OTA. 

I have not seen this on other Washington DC MPEG4 locals (although that does not mean it does not happen).

Whether this is a WJLA problem, a Directv problem, or a combination of both, I hope this gets fixed soon since it is annoying. 

I am lucky in that I can get most of the DC stations via OTA, so once the HR20 OTA is active I can cancel my locals with Directv if the problem is not fixed by that time.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

fairport said:


> I have experienced this problem since last year when I first had my AT9 dish installed along with H20 receivers. I always thought it was related to the positioning of my dish, trees, etc. Now I find out that many of us are experiencing this issue at the same time. (For example, the Rabbit scene in Lost last Wednesday.) Here is the original picture I posted on DBSTALK along with one other.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I have had this problem with the H20 AND the HR20. I was not able to capture an image of it until I got the HR20. I distincly remember this happening during LOST last season, always at critical points in the show.


Yes, me too. I have that problem with the H20 and HR20. The green squiggly lines but audio is fine. Nice to know I'm not the only one having this problem. There were several time while watching LOST that this happened (again). Thanks for posting this and I hope it gets resolved.


----------



## ddem (Oct 25, 2006)

I have been having the same problem with Ch7 as everyone else is reporting....does not happen with OTA


----------



## JBernardK (Aug 16, 2006)

I have an HR10 and watch OTA. WJLA has had problems like those decsribed here, but they have been mosly fixed the past few weeks. If you go to AVS and look at the Washington DC forum you will see that the WJLA chief engineer posts there. Its a tough forum to navigate since it includes cable as well at D* and E* and Baltimore too.


----------



## awursta (Oct 11, 2006)

I have experienced the same problems with WJLA. I believe that there were 3 seperate times that "the signal broke up". One time it lasted for almost a minute. Very frustrating.


----------



## fdeitz (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, I also have been seeing the same problem with WJLA here with D*, during the Lost episode last week and many other times as well. Typically there is at least one instance of this in 30 minutes, and sometimes more. Also, as mentioned above, I've talked to people who can get the OTA broadcast, and they say these breakups do not occur there.

In addition, the closed captioning is extremely garbled/scrambled the point of being unreadable - again it is not a problem on the OTA HD broadcast.


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Experienced the same issue on WJLA. Lost was almost unwatchable on Wednesday. Sometimes the breakup was for about a minute. The audio was fine through the pixelated picture.


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

All,

I sent an email to D* customer service about this issue a couple of days back and got a canned response about calling them to troubleshoot. I sent back a message pointing out that this is not something that can be diagnosed from a single user's house. I included the picture I had taken and received this response this morning.

_Thank you for writing back. I am sorry for the video problem you are having with the HD receiver on your local WJLA Channel. Thank you for your information on this matter. We're escalating this problem to the Broadcast Center. The Broadcast Center is working directly with the local station to get this issue resolved. They are aware of the problem in general, but are collecting more details on it.

Thank you again for your email, and for your patience in this matter.

Sincerely,

Karyn
DIRECTV Customer Service_

It looks like we may have finally attracted someone's attention.


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

I have seen this on WJLA and it happens on both the H20 and HR20 I own. It seems to be intermittent.


----------



## immax45 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ian Graham said:


> IF YOU ARE IN THE WASHINGTON DC DIRECTV MARKET AND ARE HAVING ISSUES SIMILAR TO THE STORY BELOW, RESPOND TO THIS MESSAGE WITH YOUR STORY. ALSO, POST PICTURES OF YOUR TV ISSUE HERE AS WELL. *WE WILL SEND THE ENTIRE THREAD TO DIRECTV*.
> 
> BECAUSE WE WILL BE SENDING THIS THREAD TO DIRECTV, *PLEASE RESPOND ONLY ABOUT THIS ISSUE*.
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue and it is very frustrating. I can confirm that during last Wednesday's LOST, the breakups did not occur on the OTA WJLA broadcast. I record that as a back-up, on my HR10-250.


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

I was going to respond saying I've never seen this problem. Then I realized that there isn't a single show on ABC that I watch. 

Those 2 little diaper-fillers in the house have somehow limited my TV watching.


----------



## Zeos (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm seeing it here as well. I mostly see it on WJLA, but have caught it once or twice on FOX5 (WTTG). I've never experienced it on any channel other than the MPEG4 locals, though I don't catch much tv during the daytime I see this almost every night (ie prime time) in one way or another on one of the network feeds.

I've actually been trying to grab a pic of this since my install (it happened from the beginning) but never seem to have a camera handy when it happens (though it looks identical to the pictures posted earlier in the thread)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

From the information that I have gotten today..

DirecTV is watching this thread, their engineers are in contact with WJLA to try and identify the issue and get it corrected.

So please keep posting if you are having the issue.
Most importantly... 
Shows - Times - And screen shots are most beneficial.


----------



## jwoods158 (Aug 20, 2006)

I am having the same issue I'm seeing it mostly on WJLA, but have caught it on FOX5 (WTTG).


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ditto. Saw it on Fox 5 watching Prison Break last night, but WJLA is the biggest offender. Lost scrambled 2 or 3 times last week (the rabbit scene), and the same problem occurred once or twice with Harry Potter Saturday night.

Not that I was watching Harry Potter or anything...just flipping around...


----------



## immax45 (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From the information that I have gotten today..
> 
> DirecTV is watching this thread, their engineers are in contact with WJLA to try and identify the issue and get it corrected.
> 
> ...


Thank you Earl. The problem also happened at least twice during last Thursday's Grey's Anatomy on WJLA.

I'm not sure if it will help them, but I can attempt to burn last weeks LOST to DVD and send it to them. I haven't tried burning a disk of something recorded on the HR20 yet though.....

-max


----------



## mcatgt (Oct 31, 2006)

immax45 said:


> I am having the same issue and it is very frustrating. I can confirm that during last Wednesday's LOST, the breakups did not occur on the OTA WJLA broadcast. I record that as a back-up, on my HR10-250.


I experienced the same exact problem watching LOST in HD on my HR20! It happened 3 times as someone said earlier in this thread.


----------



## andru24 (Oct 31, 2006)

I am in Rockville, MD and am also having this issue. Don't remember the specific shows it has occurred on but it definetly happened briefly last night while watching Prison Break.


----------



## Lumpdoggs (Oct 31, 2006)

I had the same issue while watching Lost last week on WJLA and while watching Prison Break (albeit more briefly) on WTTG last night.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Same problem with Lost (Rabbit Scene). Has happened before with other shows on WJLA MPEG4, but last week's Lost episode was the worst.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Lumpdoggs said:


> I had the same issue while watching Lost last week on WJLA and while watching Prison Break (albeit more briefly) on WTTG last night.


The events in Prison Break (at 6 minutes and 14 minutes) were very brief (less than 1 second) but slightly different than the WJLA problems. For some reason the Fox breakup was red while the WJLA is green.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Just got it again on WJLA while watching Lost at 9:21PM... it did not appear on the Boston Legal recording from last night...

D'oh!


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

ITrot said:


> Just got it again on WJLA while watching Lost at 9:21PM... it did not appear on the Boston Legal recording from last night...
> 
> D'oh!


And again at 9:32...

Why you little!


----------



## clarkjrmac (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep, happening during Lost tonight at the times listed above. I'll take a picture next time it happens now that I have the camera nearby.


----------



## awursta (Oct 11, 2006)

Just confirming I saw the two breakups at the times listed already during Lost.


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes the green streaks made two separate appearances on Lost tonight.

Here are screen captures of both. The first happened 23 minutes into the show and the second was 34 minutes in.


----------



## MasMic (Sep 24, 2006)

I've had this "green breakup" problem before, but didn't notice the date, time, channel, etc. but I just had it happen while watching The Nine on ABC WJLA out of DC at 10:17 pm (Nov. 1st). I also had some strange audio during this program.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

fairport said:


> Yes the green streaks made two separate appearances on Lost tonight.
> 
> Here are screen captures of both. The first happened 23 minutes into the show and the second was 34 minutes in.


Had them at the same times. The first one was approximately 10 to 15 seconds. The second one was around 30 to 40 seconds. Haven't watched the Nine or Desperate Houswives from this week, but I have them recorded. When I watch those, I will add what times the breakup happens during those shows.


----------



## steve13 (Sep 5, 2006)

I had the same incidents at the same times as well (this week and others). I hope they can fix this soon as Lost is my favorite show on TV!


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Had the problem with Prison Break on Fox 5 WTTG. The breakup was RED instead of Green and was only brief. So, the problem is more than just ABC, it's also with FOX.


----------



## jabd (Aug 8, 2006)

Not to repeat myself but this is not isolated to the DC market.

I am getting in consistently in Pittsburgh. After it happened during Lost last night, I had no audio for the remainder of the show. I switched to the SD version which had sound.

The green breakup did seem to be more severe than when it has happened in the past.


----------



## uvamack (Aug 21, 2006)

I have experienced this problem on all of the MPEG4 HD locals in the DC market. It just seems to happen more often on WJLA. Has anyone noticed this happening during the day or is it just in the evening? This might be a stupid question, I know most people work during the day, but are there any HD programs during the day?


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

uvamack said:


> I have expereinced this problem on all of the MPEG 4 locals in the DC market. It just seems to happen more often on WJLA. Has anyone noticed this happening during the day or is it just in the evening? This might be a stupid question, I know most people work during the day, but are there any HD programs during the day?


I have never noticed it on any other station than WJLA. That being said, I still receive the NY feeds of NBC & FOX (MPEG2), so I am not watching primetime on the local MPEG4 feeds. (Have never seen it on CBS.)


----------



## jschuman (Sep 27, 2006)

Another 'me too' for the 2 green breakups last night during Lost. Same times as others have mentioned.


----------



## playboy1972 (May 24, 2006)

I missed a large percentage of the Game 5 World Series Game on FOX due to the picture freezing at the beginning of the game and the sound quality is poor on all my local HD channels. Having NFL TICKET allows me to sometimes compare picture and audio to other stations quality. And all my Local HD channels audio sounds like crap compared to nationwide stations.


----------



## immax45 (Oct 2, 2006)

playboy1972 said:


> I missed a large percentage of the Game 5 World Series Game on FOX due to the picture freezing at the beginning of the game and the sound quality is poor on all my local HD channels. Having NFL TICKET allows me to sometimes compare picture and audio to other stations quality. And all my Local HD channels audio sounds like crap compared to nationwide stations.


My wife is attempting to watch "The Nine", recorded in MPeg4 with my HR20 last night off WJLA. About 7 minutes in there was a clicking/popping noise that lasted about a minute. The sound then went completely out for about 5 seconds and then returned to normal. The picture was not distorted during this 'incident'. She was on the treadmill and had the volume up really high. It sounded like she lit of a pack of firecrackers in my basement, I thought it was going to blow my speakers :eek2: .

We also experienced the 2 green streaking incidents during Lost last night.

Thanks for the help Earl. I'll continue posting my issues as they come up, until they stop, or you let us know DTV is no longer monitoring this thread.

-max


----------



## awursta (Oct 11, 2006)

immax45 said:


> My wife is attempting to watch "The Nine", recorded in MPeg4 with my HR20 last night off WJLA. About 7 minutes in there was a clicking/popping noise that lasted about a minute. The sound then went completely out for about 5 seconds and then returned to normal. The picture was not distorted during this 'incident'. She was on the treadmill and had the volume up really high. It sounded like she lit of a pack of firecrackers in my basement, I thought it was going to blow my speakers :eek2: .
> 
> We also experienced the 2 green streaking incidents during Lost last night.
> 
> ...


Just finished watching "The Nine" in Mpeg4 and experienced the same issues including the clicking/popping noise.


----------



## Andrew_J_M (Feb 11, 2005)

awursta said:


> Just finished watching "The Nine" in Mpeg4 and experienced the same issues including the clicking/popping noise.


I had the same on both HR20 and HR10, so it was on the OTA broadcast as well.


----------



## mcatgt (Oct 31, 2006)

jschuman said:


> Another 'me too' for the 2 green breakups last night during Lost. Same times as others have mentioned.


I would just like to add that I too had the same Green Break up's around 9:23 and 9:32... I had 3 last week during the LOST HD episode.


----------



## linflas (Feb 9, 2006)

EDIT: Sorry but I just noticed this thread is specific to the H*R*20. What I described below happens on the H20.

I get this on WJLA (7) as well. What happens is that the bottom 2/3s of the picture become multicolored bars while the top third still shows a somewhat recognizeable picture. It even carries over to the small picture that appears in the upper right when you bring up the guide. On WRC (4) I get occasional sound problems where the sound will suddenly just drop for 3-5 seconds.


----------



## ddem (Oct 25, 2006)

If we need more data......"green breakup on bottom 2/3's of screen during Grey's Anatomy


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

linflas said:


> EDIT: Sorry but I just noticed this thread is specific to the H*R*20. What I described below happens on the H20.


FYI, While this thread is in the HR20 area, the problem is not confined to this box. It is with ALL MPEG4 transmissions of WJLA. It just could not be easily documented until the advent of the HR20. If you are seeing this problem with an H20, PLEASE DO POST IT HERE.


----------



## Andrew_J_M (Feb 11, 2005)

Has anyone checked an OTA recording of Lost on an HR10 to see if there are any glitches at the same time? I have seen this type of breakup a couple of times, never for more than a couple of seconds and always the audio came through OK. When I checked the same show on the HR10 there was some pixelation at the same time. My theory is that the MPEG4 encoders can't handle some glitches well.

I don't watch Lost any more otherwise I would check this myself, maybe next week I'll try and record it.


----------



## MJF24 (Nov 3, 2006)

We got the green box/breakup problem twice during Grey's Anatomy last night. The first one was about 30 minutes in, just before the commercial. The second was was about 15 minutes after that. Both lasted for about 5 seconds or so (although it seemed like forever). The audio worked fine the entire time.


----------



## mjburton (Oct 31, 2006)

new to this thread, but I have posted at AVSForum discussing this exact same issue.

I also have an HR20, MPEG4 on 5 LNB, and I too get the exact same "green breakups" on WJLA at the same times as those reported. These breakups are not in the OTA signal, per several sources.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

I too have an HR20, 5LNB dish and get the same "green break-up"/pixelization during Lost. I've also seen it on other shows and on other channels within the DC lHD locals. I've only notice during HD broadcast during prime time. It doesn't happen on any other channels.


----------



## twiggm (Nov 4, 2006)

I also have an HR20, MPEG4 on 5 LNB, and I too get the exact same "green breakups" on WJLA at the same times as those reported. I also get a "BLACK" screen on CBS, NBC, and FOX. The "BLACK" screen usually lasts less than 10 seconds.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you all for the feedback.

DirecTV has a direct link to this thread... please keep posting what you are seeing.

But for now, I am going to de-sticky the thread


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

MJF24 said:


> We got the green box/breakup problem twice during Grey's Anatomy last night. The first one was about 30 minutes in, just before the commercial. The second was was about 15 minutes after that. Both lasted for about 5 seconds or so (although it seemed like forever). The audio worked fine the entire time.


saw the exact same behavior when we watched the recording saturday night.


----------



## immax45 (Oct 2, 2006)

Andrew_J_M said:


> Has anyone checked an OTA recording of Lost on an HR10 to see if there are any glitches at the same time? I have seen this type of breakup a couple of times, never for more than a couple of seconds and always the audio came through OK. When I checked the same show on the HR10 there was some pixelation at the same time. My theory is that the MPEG4 encoders can't handle some glitches well.
> 
> I don't watch Lost any more otherwise I would check this myself, maybe next week I'll try and record it.


I can confirm that the glitches during LOST being described on this thread occur on the HR20 (MPEG4) recordings but do NOT occur on the OTA broadcasts (recorded on my HR10). And there are no other 'issues' (such as pixelation) OTA, at the times the glitches occur.


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

There was one brief incident during tonight's LOST. Earl, you've mentioned that D* is monitoring this thread. Have you received any feedback? I have not received any replies back from D* except to say they are aware of it and WJLA has never replied to any email. 

It would be nice to know if they are making any progress. :soapbox: Otherwise, what is the use of posting these reports?


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

There was a 5 to 10 second green pixel breakup at 9:28 of Lost last night. Also, I was noticing several small imperfections in the broadcast, which are hard to describe. I don't think it was signal strength, but I am not sure.

I watched last week's Desperate Houswives (Oct 29) and two week's ago's The Nine ( Oct 25) and both had breakups as well. One thing I saw which I had never seen before was the breakup during a comercial break of DH. I was fastworwarding through, so it looked really quick.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I experienced the green pixelation issue tonight (11/9) on a recording of Ugly Betty off of Washington DC local HD ABC channel 7.


----------



## immax45 (Oct 2, 2006)

We had some friends over to watch Lost on Wednesday. We mentioned that we have been having some video issues on previous episodes (no specifics). One friend said "yeah I had a problem one week, during the rabbit scene". This friend lives in Arlington and was watching WJLA via cable. She described the identical issues (green bars, split screen, audio ok) discussed on this thread. That seems to support the theory that the problem is with the signal WJLA is providing for cable/Sat broadcasts, since there was no problem with the OTA broadcast.


----------



## mcatgt (Oct 31, 2006)

patsrule316 said:


> There was a 5 to 10 second green pixel breakup at 9:28 of Lost last night. Also, I was noticing several small imperfections in the broadcast, which are hard to describe. I don't think it was signal strength, but I am not sure.
> 
> I watched last week's Desperate Houswives (Oct 29) and two week's ago's The Nine ( Oct 25) and both had breakups as well. One thing I saw which I had never seen before was the breakup during a comercial break of DH. I was fastworwarding through, so it looked really quick.


once again, same bat time same bat channel....LOST HD


----------



## msjcpa (Oct 25, 2006)

I am getting this issue on the MPEG-4 Fox affiliate in DC. I have noticed the green lines during 24 and AI. I am also getting occasional small areas of the video breaking up, but not the typical break up that you see when the signal is going out or fluctuating due to a storm.


----------



## DCViewer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm getting green breakups during shows I've recorded. WJLA (ABC) seems to be the worst, but there's a great deal of pixelation on the other HD local networks. It must be MPEG-4 related, as the other HD channels (HBO, for example) don't seem to have this problem.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Everyone, check out the following thread. Similar information but we haven't been able to get Earl's or DirecTV's attention. This is a fairly active thread.

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78147


----------



## jwren (Nov 10, 2006)

I am in ATL and am having the same issues with my HR20 so I doubt it's the station... It's DTV...


----------



## jgcox00 (Aug 30, 2006)

Here in Raleigh/Durham area I get the "green pixelation" issue at least several times at night. Mostly on the ABC feed... but happens on all MPEG-4 channels.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

The Green Breakup returned twice during Lost this week. Hadn't had it for a long time. We had bad weather earlier in the day, but it had stopped snowing long before then, so I don't think this was weather related.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

patsrule316 said:


> The Green Breakup returned twice during Lost this week. Hadn't had it for a long time. We had bad weather earlier in the day, but it had stopped snowing long before then, so I don't think this was weather related.


Same here, about 3 breakups during the March 7th show. It is quite annoying as I usually have a group of friends come over to watch Lost and I am left trying to explain why we miss portions of the show.


----------



## Ben_jd (Aug 21, 2006)

I have this problem (DFW area) nearly EVERY time I come out of a fast forward back into play. It seems to be on MPEG-4 channels. This is a fairly recent addition to my DVR's feature-set.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

No you don't. You have a different problem coming out of fast-forwards. This problem was a broadcast problem, not a system problem. The broadcasts were having issues where the pictures were not being coded correctly.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

I forgot about this thread I am still having problems always on wjla and no others . I just thought that DTV hated Jeopardy .


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

puffnstuff said:


> I forgot about this thread I am still having problems always on wjla and no others . I just thought that DTV hated Jeopardy .


Actually, it has been occurring during the last few episodes of Lost on WJLA. It had gone away for a long time but is back unfortunately. I only say this, because I just returned from being out of country for a month and am just now catching up on the last episodes of Lost for this season (that means, don't give away the ending if anyone replies to this - as in specific scenes where the breakup occcured, etc.). I plan on finishing getting caught up over this weekend.

Anyway, I remember early on during the first 6 episodes of Lost on WJLA last fall, the green breakup was extremely evident and troublesome (as in twice per episode at least). Then for awhile it was gone, but now I see it has returned at least as of roughly a month ago (the 3rd to the last episode of Lost for the season).

Hopefully someone who is in a position to do something about this at DirecTV will see it. It seemed to be some problem between WJLA and DirecTV but I'm not sure which end it was on (would have to reread the older posts in the forum to see if it might mention that).


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

At this point, I don't record anything on the directv HD channel for WJLA. I only record over the air HD off my antenna for that channel. No breakups whatsoever. WJLA on Directv is just way too unreliable.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

patsrule316 said:


> At this point, I don't record anything on the directv HD channel for WJLA. I only record over the air HD off my antenna for that channel. No breakups whatsoever. WJLA on Directv is just way too unreliable.


That's a good solution for some, but not for those of us who live to far away to get a reliable OTA signal without some kind of massive antenna installation. It is too bad that DirecTV touts local HD channels but when there are problems (as there have been for the last 9 months) seems to show no interest in resolving them. There have been plenty of complaints on this forum about the "green breakup" of WJLA in the Washington area on DirecTV, but other than for a brief time where it seemed to go away, nothing really seems to have happened about it. It shouldn't be the job of DirecTV customers to try and figure out whether it is on WJLA's end or on DirecTV's end, for that matter.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I've never had this problem. Granted, Lost is the only show I watched on ABC for most of this past season, but when I watched it, it was usually on the DirecTV channel. And my wife and/or daughter usually watched Desperate Housewives or Grey's Anatomy and would have mentioned it, I'm sure. I've only skimmed through this thread, but am I the only one NOT having this problem?


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

jeff125va said:


> I've never had this problem. Granted, Lost is the only show I watched on ABC for most of this past season, but when I watched it, it was usually on the DirecTV channel. And my wife and/or daughter usually watched Desperate Housewives or Grey's Anatomy and would have mentioned it, I'm sure. I've only skimmed through this thread, but am I the only one NOT having this problem?


At least for me there was green breakups during several of the last episodes of Lost, not to mention earlier this year it happened too. I can't quite remember which exact episodes, only because I was out of town the month of May and watched the last few episodes of Lost all at the same time (or within the same day) when I returned. The problem originally occurred way back at the beginning of the season (during the original 6 episodes). It went away for awhile but seemed to start up again during the March timeframe. Back last September, I believe it was happening on channel 5 (FOX) too, but I don't watch FOX much so can't say one way or the other. The only other network channel I watch much of is NBC (Heroes) and I have never observed it on that channel. The WJLA issue seems to be widespread (at least reported by many in this forum who live in the Washington area) and those reporting it all had the green breakup at the same exact time in the show.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I have the SAME problem here in Santa Maria, CA on my National Feed of ABC (KABC, Los Angeles, Channel 87).

Both on my HR20 and my HR10-250. "Very" annoying, breakups, large GREEN sections, pixilation, etc. I've contacted Direct TV, and, posted my pictures on this forum before with no response that anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

WashDCHR20 said:


> At least for me there was green breakups during several of the last episodes of Lost, not to mention earlier this year it happened too. I can't quite remember which exact episodes, only because I was out of town the month of May and watched the last few episodes of Lost all at the same time (or within the same day) when I returned. The problem originally occurred way back at the beginning of the season (during the original 6 episodes). It went away for awhile but seemed to start up again during the March timeframe. Back last September, I believe it was happening on channel 5 (FOX) too, but I don't watch FOX much so can't say one way or the other. The only other network channel I watch much of is NBC (Heroes) and I have never observed it on that channel. The WJLA issue seems to be widespread (at least reported by many in this forum who live in the Washington area) and those reporting it all had the green breakup at the same exact time in the show.


I definitely watched every May episode of Lost on the DirecTV feed, and never had this problem. I get the OTA feed in the rooms with my HR-10's but I know for sure where I watched it after my home theater was finished in late April.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is an update on the WJLA HD encoder in DC:

7/15 - TVPredictions.com tells us that Channel 7/WJLA had its digital signal interrupted for two hours Friday morning by "a mysterious image of a man and woman" (right). But station officials say it was just an "Oprah" promo gone wrong. The grainy photo appeared on screen during the normal time slot for the station's "Good Morning Washington" news program. Shortly after 7 AM, ABC's "Good Morning America" came on and replaced the image. The photo was not displayed on the station's analog signal. According to TVPredictions, a WJLA assignment editor said "we are aware of the problem, but we don't know how it happened." Apparently, the photo was part of a promo for an upcoming "Oprah" show. Friday's show featured women who were married to child molesters. A WJLA techie told DCRTV that an 8-year-old Harris Flexicoder - the piece of gear that encodes the digital signal - "locked up hard... A new Harris NetVX digital encoder was approved by 27th floor suits in less than an hour... Look for improved HDTV pictures from WJLA before the end of the year".....


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

ch 7-1 has no problems ota here,but i saw this on ch 2 wmar abc during at football game last night on d* i have an hr20


----------



## d56alpine (Mar 18, 2007)

patsrule316 said:


> Here is an update on the WJLA HD encoder in DC:
> 
> Look for improved HDTV pictures from WJLA before the end of the year".....


For anyone still having issues, please email [email protected] in the engineering dept.


----------



## wancell (Oct 22, 2007)

What happened with this I still still see dropouts several times while watching shows but not on other local channels?


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

The green pixelation was back last night. It happened a few times during the Lost recap episode on ABC-HD (7) and a couple more times during the new episode (same channel).

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## jforgione (Nov 29, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> The green pixelation was back last night. It happened a few times during the Lost recap episode on ABC-HD (7) and a couple more times during the new episode (same channel).
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


I experienced this along with audio drop-outs. I didn't realize the history behind this until I just read through the past postings on this issue. It seems that the issue is mainly related to ABC's airing of Lost. I don't remember seeing this on any other channels.


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> The green pixelation was back last night. It happened a few times during the Lost recap episode on ABC-HD (7) and a couple more times during the new episode (same channel).
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Yep, It made several brief appearences last night. (It has now been going on for ~18 months!)


----------



## wancell (Oct 22, 2007)

KCWolfPck said:


> The green pixelation was back last night. It happened a few times during the Lost recap episode on ABC-HD (7) and a couple more times during the new episode (same channel).
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Yes, it never seems to be fixed and I left queries with DTV and channel 7 with no real answer. This is really ridiculous. Thank God I do not watch too many ABC shows except Lost and Ugly Betty.


----------



## bigmouthindc (Jul 15, 2005)

I had a building block break-up of my video last night during the two lost episodes and once or twice during the new show right after. Sound stayed constant. My thought at the time was it was related to the storm front coming through.

Since this was the first time I came here to find out what's up. I had the HR21 installed last week.


----------



## tommy_mc (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw the same green pixelation issues in Arlington, VA while watching Lost on ABC 7 last night. I was also recording the Duke game on My20 (Raycom HD feed) during the same timeframe. I received the pixelation on the Lost recording and when I went to watch the Duke game later, I found that I had sound issues (although the picture was fine) intermittently around the same times I was having the pixelation on the other tuner. 

I can take screen shots if anyone needs them.

Both were HD recordings from 9pm to 10pm.
I'm using an HR-21-700 with component cable hookup.


----------



## Lefky (Jun 23, 2007)

I just found this thread which is nice because I thought the problem was unique to my HR20. When I see the issue, I sometimes switch to 7-1 to make the problem go away, but most of the time I just quit watching the ABC show.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Green pixelation seems to be unique to ABC. I haven't seen it in DFW for a while, but a number of cities are still reporting it. The ABC station in Atlanta has apparently said it's a problem with the local station's encoder, and that the DirecTV receiver (presumably the one that receives the OTA signal and then sends it to be re-encoded to MPEG-4) is "very sensitive" to the problem. They say they are fixing it. We shall see!


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> Green pixelation seems to be unique to ABC. I haven't seen it in DFW for a while, but a number of cities are still reporting it. The ABC station in Atlanta has apparently said it's a problem with the local station's encoder, and that the DirecTV receiver (presumably the one that receives the OTA signal and then sends it to be re-encoded to MPEG-4) is "very sensitive" to the problem. They say they are fixing it. We shall see!


I know this thread is for the DC area but I live in Baltimore city and watch ABC on WMAR channel 2. During each airing of Lost this week I've seen this breakup with an occasional black screen. Lost is the only show I've seen this on and have not seen it before this week. I was watching and recording it on my Hr20 but I recently got a new HR21 and had a new dish installed-the slimline. I set Lost to record next week on the HR 21 to see if it occurs on that unit as well but again Lost is the only show I'm seeing this on and it's a first for me. I didn't see this last season.
John


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

I see this all the time on WJLA, most recently during Jeopardy today.


----------



## Spit (Dec 7, 2006)

I saw the green pixelation problem, too, on ABC 7 in the Wash DC area. Definately saw in on the Lost episodes as recorded on my HR20. I also saw the green pixelation during Boston Legal two nights earlier. It doesn't pixelate constantly, but it is a very bad and annoying problem when it does -- hardly what we should expect when paying extra for HD service.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

As I noted back last Spring, I always saw this problem during Lost episodes. However, someone else kept contradicting me every time I posted that (look back in the history of this thread and you'll see what I mean!), and it seemed no one cared. I saw this problem even during this summer on ABC, as well as this fall. Really, the problem has never gone away. So it is not new, and it just never has been solved in my opinion. It is rather annoying, as the other Washington HD channels don't have it. Could be originating at the station, but who knows since no one seems to really care. I wrote the station but never got a reply, and of course have called and written DirecTV to no avail. Calling them they wanted to replace my HR20, which I knew wasn't the issue - so I stopped doing that after getting the same answer 4 times from different customer service reps.


----------



## cmascatello (Oct 12, 2007)

This definitely originates at the station/headend. I recently switched to D* after 5+ years of Comcast in NoVa and I have been dealing with the green blocks on ABC/WJLA content for the entire time I have had HD (3+ years). It seems to be carrier independent.


----------



## longtrav (Oct 15, 2007)

YES having the same problem! and last year too I was hopping it would be fixed!!!!


----------



## wollmuth (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, saw it last night during Lost as well.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

BEGIN EDIT:

I'm not so sure that WJLA is really the issue here. I found a post on AVSForum where someone brought up this very isssue up (a D* subscriber). And there are several responses from others using other providers that had no issues. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12997586&highlight=wjla+lost#post12997586

END EDIT

I am also getting this exact issue. But interestingly, it only recently started happening. I thought it might be related to the latest software release since it just started happening over the past two weeks. But I'm glad to hear that the leading theory is WJLA. I noticed it during "Lost" and during "Eli Stone" both one week ago and again last night.

Has anyone tried contacting WJLA and asking for the station engineer? They actually can sometimes be responsive to problems like this. I seem to recall that there were simliar problems (not the green distortion... but some other breakup problem) on WJLA about 18 months ago (or perhaps it was 30 months ago... I can't remember). I remember the event distinctly because everyone was worried about it affecting the Super Bowl. They eventually corrected it (if temporarily).

I believe that the station engineer at WJLA is active on AVSForum. I'll try to find the thread I participated in a couple of years back and post a link to it here.

Brian


----------



## luckman (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, I see the same issue with Lost as well.


----------



## mike83 (Feb 8, 2008)

I get this issue as well, what can we do about it? I really am sick of it. It happens during Lost, Eli Stone, Jeopardy and most other shows I watch on ABC.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> BEGIN EDIT:
> 
> I'm not so sure that WJLA is really the issue here. I found a post on AVSForum where someone brought up this very isssue up (a D* subscriber). And there are several responses from others using other providers that had no issues. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12997586&highlight=wjla+lost#post12997586
> 
> ...


This problem is NOT confined to DC. The "green breakup" has been reported on many other ABC stations around the country, although based on the reports it seems to be worse in DC than anywhere else. I have seen it many times here in DFW, it was particularly bad just before Christmas but I have not seen it for a few weeks. It ONLY happens with ABC stations. 
I saw one report that the ABC station in Atlanta said it was definitely a problem with their encoder and that DirecTV equipment is particularly sensitive to the problem, whatever that means.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

The wife refuses to record anything on JLA on our HR because of this . Part of the reason I had to get some comcrap last year . This really needs to be fixed soon , its been going on for almost 2 years now !


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> BEGIN EDIT:
> 
> I'm not so sure that WJLA is really the issue here. I found a post on AVSForum where someone brought up this very isssue up (a D* subscriber). And there are several responses from others using other providers that had no issues. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12997586&highlight=wjla+lost#post12997586
> 
> ...


I can tell you with 100% certainty that it is not unique to WJLA. I have had this exact issue since they installed the HR20 in June of 2006. We have the same green pixelization on CBS and FOX. At one point the regional DirecTV rep came to my house and took a JPEG copy of this back to their engineers. It was from Bones on FOX. Lately it has been as bad on WJLA. We had 12 min. of it on Lost the week of 2/4. It occurs multiple times on CSI Thursday night exery week.
My question is does anyone feel DirecTV has any idea what is causing this and are they seriously working on a solution?


----------



## drjjr (Jan 31, 2007)

VAHDFan said:


> I can tell you with 100% certainty that it is not unique to WJLA. I have had this exact issue since they installed the HR20 in June of 2006. We have the same green pixelization on CBS and FOX. At one point the regional DirecTV rep came to my house and took a JPEG copy of this back to their engineers. It was from Bones on FOX. Lately it has been as bad on WJLA. We had 12 min. of it on Lost the week of 2/4. It occurs multiple times on CSI Thursday night exery week.
> My question is does anyone feel DirecTV has any idea what is causing this and are they seriously working on a solution?


I had terrible "green breakup/pixellation" on last night's recorded episode of LOST in Houston. I recorded from the MEPG4 local HD channel.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I know this thread says Washington DC market.

I just got HD Locals in Omaha, Guess What? Green Break up on our ABC channel 7.

All other local HD channels seem OK.

Who do we Email?


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

thread with some more good information of the green break-up:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1487347#post1487347

in summary for WJLA ABC-7

"For all those in the DC area, I just spoke with the HD dept at WJLA-7. They are aware of the problem and have been working with directv on this issue. According to the person I spoke with, a new piece of hardware is being shipped from directv to wjla and should arrive within a week. This should fix the problem. He asked me to call him directly in about a week to let him know if I am still having the issue.

If the fix works, I'll ask the engineer to provide me an email explaining in detail what the problem was and what was done to fix it. These details could be very helpful for other affiliates and I'll post the info to this thread"


----------



## wancell (Oct 22, 2007)

I was very shocked to get a call from Directv on this issue as I was going back and forth with their Tech Supportabout this. Suzan Reisner from Directv told me that this was escalted to very high levels and that as yesterday 3/5 new equipment had been installed that should eliminate this problem. I will know when I watch Lost next. As for other areas outside of DC, call or email Directv as they seem to realize there is a larger problem with ABC channels.

in summary for WJLA ABC-7

"For all those in the DC area, I just spoke with the HD dept at WJLA-7. They are aware of the problem and have been working with directv on this issue. According to the person I spoke with, a new piece of hardware is being shipped from directv to wjla and should arrive within a week. This should fix the problem. He asked me to call him directly in about a week to let him know if I am still having the issue.

If the fix works, I'll ask the engineer to provide me an email explaining in detail what the problem was and what was done to fix it. These details could be very helpful for other affiliates and I'll post the info to this thread"[/QUOTE]


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow! I'm impressed. I don't mean to jinx this thread for the DC area. But I just finished watching "Lost" and there was not one green pixelation during the entire 1-hour show. Maybe this problem is finally fixed.

Brian


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> Wow! I'm impressed. I don't mean to jinx this thread for the DC area. But I just finished watching "Lost" and there was not one green pixelation during the entire 1-hour show. Maybe this problem is finally fixed.
> 
> Brian


Same thing for me. Please let it be true.


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

breevesdc said:


> Wow! I'm impressed. I don't mean to jinx this thread for the DC area. But I just finished watching "Lost" and there was not one green pixelation during the entire 1-hour show. Maybe this problem is finally fixed.
> 
> Brian


Maybe for DC but not Philly. Its been awful to say the least!! I went to watch Lost from my list and it was a blank recording due to the green blob. I switch over to 86East coast feed and it was fine.. Two weeks in a row losing recordings which I assume is from this problem.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

usualsuspect said:


> Maybe for DC but not Philly. Its been awful to say the least!! I went to watch Lost from my list and it was a blank recording due to the green blob. I switch over to 86East coast feed and it was fine.. Two weeks in a row losing recordings which I assume is from this problem.


I'm in Philly also. I didn't have a blank recording, but the Lost recording was unwatchable b/c of pixelation and constant audio skips and dropouts. Who at D* can help with this (what department)? I dread calling and trying to explain this to a CSR.


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> I'm in Philly also. I didn't have a blank recording, but the Lost recording was unwatchable b/c of pixelation and constant audio skips and dropouts. Who at D* can help with this (what department)? I dread calling and trying to explain this to a CSR.


I am going to start with the CSR first. If you want, I will let you know what they say..


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

I noticed a couple of Green Breakups last night. One during the recap of the previous episodes. The other, Most prominently and at the most unfortunate time, during the scene where they are rescued by Penny's boat. ANyone else see this?


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

fairport said:


> I noticed a couple of Green Breakups last night. One during the recap of the previous episodes. The other, Most prominently and at the most unfortunate time, during the scene where they are rescued by Penny's boat. ANyone else see this?


sure did, it was awful. lasted about 30 seconds. and during one of the most emotional scenes


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Come on 2 and a half years and they still suck . Get it together JLA ! Just seen the same 2 break-ups . I thought they had this fixed ?


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

I had the problem also. This is the first I have had since they "fixed" it over the winter. It always happens during crucial moments.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

I use WJLA OTA and had a perfect recording. No breakups, green puke our audio dropouts. Were you guys watching via D* WJLA or OTA? If D*, then whatever happened Thursday night probably was not an issue with WJLA actual broadcast.

Brian


----------



## mosoccer (Apr 28, 2008)

fairport said:


> I noticed a couple of Green Breakups last night. One during the recap of the previous episodes. The other, Most prominently and at the most unfortunate time, during the scene where they are rescued by Penny's boat. ANyone else see this?


Same exact thing happened to me as well in the Rockville, MD area.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> I use WJLA OTA and had a perfect recording. No breakups, green puke our audio dropouts. Were you guys watching via D* WJLA or OTA? If D*, then whatever happened Thursday night probably was not an issue with WJLA actual broadcast.
> 
> Brian


It is a problem with WJLA. They don't know how to use their uplink equipment.


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> I use WJLA OTA and had a perfect recording. No breakups, green puke our audio dropouts. Were you guys watching via D* WJLA or OTA? If D*, then whatever happened Thursday night probably was not an issue with WJLA actual broadcast.
> 
> Brian


Yes, it was over D*. But the issue has been going on for close to two years. WJLA seems to be aware of it and replaced equipment and the problem went away for most of this season of Lost. The timing of the problem reappearing was unfortunate and distressing to say the least. (OTA never has seemed to have this problem.)


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

DC_SnDvl said:


> It is a problem with WJLA. They don't know how to use their uplink equipment.





fairport said:


> Yes, it was over D*. But the issue has been going on for close to two years. WJLA seems to be aware of it and replaced equipment and the problem went away for most of this season of Lost. The timing of the problem reappearing was unfortunate and distressing to say the least. (OTA never has seemed to have this problem.)


I understand. I was just trying ot make a distinction between whether this is inherent in their broadcast of Lost, or something happening when the broadcast is transmitted to D* for the D* WJLA station. I switched to OTA about 4 months ago because I got fed up with the macro-blocking I was experiencing with D*'s locals.

Brian


----------



## jprafter (Aug 7, 2007)

I have had the same issues with D* WJLA Lost over the past year. I record it on the HR20-700 and view later. I had originally assumed we were just having bad weather during the recording. I'm glad someone decided to start this post. I do not have pictures to post, but I get a green pixilation and vertical streaking with sound breakup. It also appears as if the screen is divided into four quadrants. Some of the four areas some seem to be more of the green pixilation while the others seems to be vertical lines or streaks. I usually delete the show after watching so I can't get screen pictures now.


----------

